# jdm swap need all the info



## SE-Ridiculous (May 1, 2002)

I'm swapping a 93 sr20de j-spec engine anyone have links or threads can't seem to nothing on th topic with specifics.. thanks alot


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*JDM spec SR20DE*

Yo here you go.........this place selld tons of J-spec Motors, in fact Im buying an J-spec SR20DE from them. I already put together a GA16DE and now im gonna get my hands on another 94 Sentra or so that I can turn it into a 4 door SE-R! Here you go happy shopping! http://www.infinitemotorsports.net/index.html


----------



## SE-Ridiculous (May 1, 2002)

*oh NO!not buying*

I'm installing one already bought mine from soen cheap..too
mint looking too... I need swap info ,but thanks for the reply


----------



## Nismo_99 (Aug 21, 2002)

*SR20DE*

I got the engine and tranny fro ebay for $700, but still looking for an engine wiring harness. I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra GXE, anyone know where to get one?


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

You could try http://www.jgycustoms.com or www.car-parts.com
any other bit and pieces for the swap you should look for at the car-parts site.


----------

